# RIP Keith Jackson



## MarkinPhx (Jan 13, 2018)

I do still enjoy watching college football on TV but it hasn't felt the same since Keith Jackson retired a few years ago. He was a huge part of the College football experience to me. RIP


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2018)

R.I.P. Mr. Jackson.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2018)

Rest in peace Keith.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 14, 2018)

I  loved watching Keith Jackson in the 70's-80's doing college football games.His descriptions of some of the plays were amusing We've lost 2 beloved sportscasters within a month of each other.Dick Enberg in Dec now Keith. R. I. P. Sue


----------

